# Fairytales in Bulgaria - The Marvellous Bridges



## D7K (May 4, 2020)

I feel only right to apologise for my lack of attendance in the forum for the past months, life kind of took a hold and it has been something I should have tried harder to stay in with, I’m back and hope I can remain active although a lot changes coming in life too, I’ve missed you guys and start my return as usual with a landscape shot here in Bulgaria at a place called the Marvellous Bridges. I’ve not been able to get out because of the lockdowns for months now so I’ve been revisiting some old shots and re-editing.

Hope you’re all safe and well and accept me back into the fold!

Cheers
Chris


Sent from my mobile device because I’m either outside or too lazy to get my MacBook..


----------



## edsland (May 4, 2020)

Beautiful photo


----------



## Jeff15 (May 4, 2020)

Very good shot......


----------



## tirediron (May 4, 2020)

Very nice; something that could be a cover illustration for Grimm's!


----------



## Jeff G (May 4, 2020)

Great shot Chris, really good to hear you'll be around more, I've missed your work.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 4, 2020)

Wow, nice shot. I'd love to walk around that place and stay overnight there with a campfire lighting all that up. Would make for some real cool pics.


----------



## acparsons (May 5, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful scene.


----------



## D7K (May 5, 2020)

Thank a lot all, pleased not to disappoint on my return! Looking forward to getting back up to speed with the forum and sharing some more of my work as up until the lockdown, I was still shooting [emoji482]


Sent from my mobile device because I’m either outside or too lazy to get my MacBook..


----------



## PJM (May 5, 2020)

Lovely place and great image!


----------



## SquarePeg (May 5, 2020)

Welcome back!  Great subject, I’d be interested to see a night sky through that opening!


----------



## D7K (May 5, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Welcome back!  Great subject, I’d be interested to see a night sky through that opening!



I thought the same but I think I’d be wanting more sky but certainly possible with the shooting options available!


Sent from my mobile device because I’m either outside or too lazy to get my MacBook..


----------



## SquarePeg (May 5, 2020)

D7K said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back!  Great subject, I’d be interested to see a night sky through that opening!
> ...



It would make a great foreground for fun composites.  You could put a night sky, a “giant” or an animal peering in or an underwater scene...  can you tell I’ve been hanging out in a photoshop group?


----------



## D7K (May 5, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> D7K said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



Haha go crazy and give it a go, I’m happy to share the raw with you, creative mind you have


Sent from my mobile device because I’m either outside or too lazy to get my MacBook..


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2020)

Good to see you back!


----------



## K9Kirk (May 5, 2020)

I've seen others similar to this shot and they're awesome, you should give it a go.


----------



## D7K (May 6, 2020)

Another one from the same day, Light really presented a challenge but I did kind of like this one too..


----------



## K9Kirk (May 6, 2020)

Nice pic. I think you struck a good balance with that one, good job.


----------



## D7K (May 6, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice pic. I think you struck a good balance with that one, good job.


Cheers, was one of the first outings with the 14-24 as well which takes a bit of getting used to, Love the lens now!

14-24!


----------



## Lonnie1212 (May 10, 2020)

The place is beautiful!  It does look like a fairytale.


----------

